# Can't Leave These Guys Out!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I couldn't have Gracie stealing all the attention, so here are some photos i got today of Cookie and Bailee. 
































































Cookie was being a bit of a pain in the butt to photograph today, but i got a couple of cute ones.  Bailee was more than happy to pose for the camera, so long as it meant sitting on his mummy's finger.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Bailee looks quite similar to my late gal. Very pretty, though I'm totally smittent with Cookie! :O I'd drool so bad for a smokey bird like that..... *starts drooling* Hopefully when I'm able to build my flight, then I'll find one.... Hopefully. Very pretty

Pretty Birdie


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

So cute! I love Bailee's poses...esspecially the mirror. Cookie is just SWEET!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow, a picture of them in their cage. How often does that happen lol. Not often with mine.I'm pretty sure hugs would freak out and get jelous if i stuck him next to a mirror


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I love the pic of Bailee with his tongue sticking out...LOL to funny, something about those tiel tongues that makes me laugh


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How cute...I like the picture in their cage...I dunno why. 

BTW, Mum just happen to come in when I was looking at this thread...took a look at the mirror image and said, "corr those two are pretty, they're identical...are they twins?". I was like, Mum, its called a mirror. Parents, eh?


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

both are such cuties...I love the pics...thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Rosie said:


> BTW, Mum just happen to come in when I was looking at this thread...took a look at the mirror image and said, "corr those two are pretty, they're identical...are they twins?". I was like, Mum, its called a mirror. Parents, eh?


LOL!!! I guess that's a fair enough mistake.  I wonder what Bailee would do if i found another tiel identical to him...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> BTW, Mum just happen to come in when I was looking at this thread...took a look at the mirror image and said, "corr those two are pretty, they're identical...are they twins?". I was like, Mum, its called a mirror. Parents, eh?


LOL..... had a good laugh at that one


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> How cute...I like the picture in their cage...I dunno why.
> 
> BTW, Mum just happen to come in when I was looking at this thread...took a look at the mirror image and said, "corr those two are pretty, they're identical...are they twins?". I was like, Mum, its called a mirror. Parents, eh?


That's funny  Cute photos


----------

